# What are your opinions on Palamino?



## Blanch (May 3, 2019)

Looking at a Palamino. What are your opinions on this trailer brand?


----------



## Bill Bard (Jun 5, 2019)

This is the first Popup trailer I'v e owned.  I've retired from the engineering community and know a litle bit about assembly.  The assembly procedures used by Palomino are pretty shaby in that wiring was untidy underneath the trailer.  Some effort had been made to tidy things up but often some wires were just strung around haphazardly.  The wood screws for the table top were too short in that the table top came loose.  I had to replace the screws with one about 1/4 inch longer.  I'm sure a Quality Control examination of theis trailer would have picked off these problems.
      Regards.
Bill


----------

